# Costco wine kit - a waste of time??



## Hfxhomebrewer (Mar 1, 2014)

Hi, I have never made wine but have made several beer kits, and the idea of making my own wine appeals to me. I do have certain constraints I have to work around, and for me kits are the best option at this point. Maybe not forever, but definitely for now.

My question is, has anyone made the wine kits from Costco? Are they good? Bad? More importantly can they be improved by adding things, or changing certain components of the kit such as yeast? I did read somewhere these kits are 'ok', and let's be real, I am not expecting supreme quality wine but I would hope to make something at least as good as what I can buy at the store. I would normally spend $12-15 for an everyday wine here in Nova Scotia, so I would hope to make something of similar quality if I make a kit. Can low end kits achieve this? I should also mention I am willing to age the wine for 9 months or so before drinking it, I am not looking for something I can drink right away.

I feel like wine is all about the ingredients but beer is all about the process. Am I setting myself up to miss my goal if I don't get one of the high end kits?

The Costco kits are on sale right now where I live for $50 and make 60 750ml bottles of wine. Kind of hard to ignore but I defer to your experience. These kits include grape juice concentrate, corks, labels, finings etc but no skins and as far as I can tell no oak. I am looking at these kits in comparison to the cheapest kits the LHBS offers, which are $60 and make 30 bottles. I have tried some of the wine made by such a kit and it tasted precisely like $2 wine, which is why I am wondering if I can do anything to improve a low end kit or not?

Thanks for any advice you can offer!
HFX


----------



## cocroach (Mar 1, 2014)

A co-worker of mine just last week said he wouldn't buy another Costco kit again. I don't believe he did any modifications to the kit though; maybe doing so would yield better results than what he got.


----------



## LeChat (Mar 1, 2014)

I did those costco dual kits a few times. These are nowhere near as good as more expensive kits, but after adding extra raisins, grape skins, oak, tannins, spending time in my barrel and about 8 months of age, I think that they are very drinkable. Much better than their 1$ per bottle price tag would suggest.

I do these to tie me over until my more expensive kits and grape wines are ready. I also use them as cooking wine or to make drinks requiring wine (like sangria). I have no qualms about using an entire bottle in batch of risotto for example. ;P

I say go for it but manage your expectations. At less than 1$ per bottle, it is difficult not to get your money's worth.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 1, 2014)

The Costco near me doesn't sell wine kits, so I'm not sure what Costco is selling these days. They have been selling two different brands of dual kits (one in the east, t'other in the west), but they are usually thin/weak. I haven't read any mention of the 23 litre pails in the last year or so. In the past the whites were OK, and some people liked the reds. However, many people thought that the red pails needed tweaking.

Steve


----------



## ou8amaus (Mar 1, 2014)

I have made a few batches of both the 7 liter and 23 liter Costco kits. I have had limited success in trying to tweak the 7 liter kits, although I just bottled a double cab batch where I included a homemade must pack that is showing promise. The 7 liter chardonnay is at best OK. The 23 liter kit they sell (Amarone) is actually pretty decent. Have one aging now that I recently racked and I am very happy with it.


----------



## cimbaliw (Mar 1, 2014)

That's a pretty sweet deal. This may give you some direction... joeswine


----------



## the_rayway (Mar 1, 2014)

Personally, I can't drink the Costco wines. They always taste thin and harsh to me.

I'd say go for a Cheeky Monkey, or a Cellar Craft Sterling if you're interested in seeing a decent flavour in a low end kit. Hopefully they're the same price for you in NS as for me in MB - they tend to be more expensive in the US. 

You're only looking at $2.50 - $3.00/bottle, so the investment isn't bad


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 2, 2014)

I would look elsewhere. The whites are more drinkable than the reds. I have never made one but others do. You get what you pay for.

cheers


----------



## poptop (Mar 2, 2014)

use your 60 bottle kit an make 30 bottles out of it , at 60 bottles its very watery and harsh even aged 9 months its pretty much a cooking wine


----------



## ou8amaus (Mar 2, 2014)

poptop said:


> use your 60 bottle kit an make 30 bottles out of it , at 60 bottles its very watery and harsh even aged 9 months its pretty much a cooking wine



Have you tried this before? I was always under the impression that if you make a 30 bottle batch with both bags you will end up with a completely unbalance final product... the starting sg would be off the charts with a potential alcohol level of around 24-25%. Unless you did this and work it into a port with any unfermented sugar over around 18% being the sweetener...


----------



## Hfxhomebrewer (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for the link to joeswine's thread, very informative.
Thanks to all for the advice and input. I might go for the cheeky monkey and use the techniques suggested on the joeswine thread.....


----------



## Dino466 (Mar 3, 2014)

HFX - I have made the Costco wine (PAKLab) . Not very good - I started out with them . Cheap way to make and learn from mistakes - but you have brewed beer so you don't need a "starter kit". You have a couple of choices for supplies in Halifax. I have use Winekitz , Noble grape and Maritime Brew . Each carry a different brand. All of them good people - Noble Grape carries Winexpert and Vineco (Cheeky Monkey). All of them are good people and will help you.


----------



## Putterrr (Mar 3, 2014)

You can't go wrong with the Super Tuscan. Search for it on here and you see what people say about it. Even the Australia Cabernet Shiraz Merlot would be a sound choice to get you started (I usually only make 6 week kits or higher so my advice is slanted)

http://wineemporium.ca/february-24th-2014-newsletter/

cheers


----------



## LeChat (Mar 3, 2014)

On an unrelated note, I don't get why people rave so much about the cheeky monkey series. I made one kit expecting great things but was disappointed in the end result. In my opinion, grand cru international is just as good (even better imo) and cheaper.


----------



## Jocelyn (Mar 4, 2014)

We have never made any kit or brewed anything before, our first kit is the costco double whammy and its in the pails right now. When you all say thin what does that mean? Low alchohl? Or low taste and body?


----------



## LeChat (Mar 4, 2014)

Low body and structure. Adding extra oak chips or a finishing tannin should help.


----------



## LeChat (Mar 4, 2014)

Turns out that the kits are on sale at my local costco (and online too) .

Can't really beat *less* than 1$ per bottle shipped to my door!

I figure I will add 1-2 lbs of merlot grapes, 1 lbs of raisins, some oak, some tannins and maybe 1-2 lbs of sugar to the must. We will see how it goes!


----------



## vernsgal (Mar 4, 2014)

LeChat said:


> Turns out that the kits are on sale at my local costco (and online too) .
> 
> Can't really beat *less* than 1$ per bottle shipped to my door!
> 
> I figure I will add 1-2 lbs of merlot grapes, 1 lbs of raisins, some oak, some tannins and maybe 1-2 lbs of sugar to the must. We will see how it goes!


Just don't over tweek. You could end up going from bad to worse. Know what you're adding and why before doing so. (IMO if adding grapes I don't see the reason for raisons) and sugar is only needed if starting SG is too low...etc.
Cheap kits can be made acceptable as long as you don't overdo it. I myself make a lot of Spagnol's HE kits and have been happy with end results ( after some tweeks)


----------



## rhattin (Mar 5, 2014)

Cost years looking for a deal. IMHO, the Paklab white's Chardonnay and Orvieto are good value for money for a summer wine - the reds are too thin, with little finish or bite. The Argentia Ridge wines are average both in reds and white. The onyx series were initially a disappointment -Amarone and Merlot. Did not try the white. Tweaked the Amarone with dates, and oak, and the Merlot with oak and bulk aged them both for 9 months. They are my middle of the road reds. But they cannot come anyplace close to Cellarcraft. Life is too short to drink bad wine. 
Call me for more info 902 823-2530
Ric


----------



## reefman (Mar 5, 2014)

LeChat said:


> Turns out that the kits are on sale at my local costco (and online too) .
> 
> Can't really beat *less* than 1$ per bottle shipped to my door!
> 
> I figure I will add 1-2 lbs of merlot grapes, 1 lbs of raisins, some oak, some tannins and maybe 1-2 lbs of sugar to the must. We will see how it goes!


Have you got a link to them online?
I can't find them on the website.
Is it only Canadian stores?


----------



## LeChat (Mar 5, 2014)

Maybe this is not available in the states?

Here is the link:

 Link to kit


Mods-please feel free to remove if this is against forum rules.


----------



## SouthernYankee (Mar 5, 2014)

Hfxhomebrewer said:


> Thanks for the link to joeswine's thread, very informative.
> Thanks to all for the advice and input. I might go for the cheeky monkey and use the techniques suggested on the joeswine thread.....



See I knew you would get the info. you wanted over here. We had this same discussion at the sister site (Homwbrewtalk) and I pointed him this way...
Let the wine folks give good advice...


----------



## Jocelyn (Mar 5, 2014)

Okay now im concerned my wine went into the fermenting pails at the same time on Saturday (the double Costco kit) went in there today one is bubbly like crazy on top the other ones bubbles are almost all gone (but still sounds fizzy) my main concern though is they both smell sour I like sour but they smell like viniger and I wonder if somehow I messed this up? or is that normal?


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 6, 2014)

*Hfxhomebrewer and LeChat,*

*I wish I could get those kits at that price!! I've gotten pretty good at tweaking the Paklab stuff.*

*Le Chat if you are in primary already, and you diluted to the full 6 gallons (23L) then If your primary is still 1.01 or so add 4 ripe cut bananas for body. When you transfer to secondary add, 1 cup or so oak chips, 3-4 TBS tannin, and 1 lb raisins to increase the body and fruit forward. see JOESWINE.*

*If anyone wants to tell me the shipping costs and feels like sending me a kit, I'll paypal you the funds. To Ohio.*

*If you make these to 23L without a tweak they are thin, but so are the WE VR kits.*

*They drink earlier than many kits, but aging helps them like any wine.*

*Switching the yeast to 71-b-1122 seems to help as well.*


----------



## LeChat (Mar 6, 2014)

Just for fun, and since I am such a nice guy, I checked how much it would cost to ship a kit like this to you kevin:

Shipping the unit is 57$ (!) gotta love the Canadian shipping system....

Probably not worth it at 58$+57$ shipping + probably some custom charges...

At least I tried!

Oh and thanks for the tips, I will make sure to read up on what you are suggesting. I haven't ordered mine yet.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 7, 2014)

Thanks

I am going to see if the Windsor Sam's has them and if my US membership is good there.

Only 38 mi away as the crow flies but 2-3 hours thru Detroit and customs

How many Liters of concentrate per bag are these kits?


----------



## Hfxhomebrewer (Mar 7, 2014)

I believe each bag has 7l of concentrate. It would be awesome if you could use your US membership! Heck it might even be worth the $40US to buy a $50CDN membership and make the trip a couple of times per year to stock up, if these aren't sold/don't go on sale in the US. It won't take long for you to make that $40 back!

SouthernYankee, yes the folks here gave the advice I needed!! Though reading some of the comments it sounds like the kit can be modified to make the wine better than straight from the box. If someone is going to drive from Ohio to Windsor to get the kit it can't be that bad!! 

The mother-in-law makes Cheeky Monkey all the time at a u-vint location, and she 'trunk ages' it i.e. it's aged for as long as it's in the trunk on the drive home. I wish that was a joke. It is AWFUL. All I could smell was nail polish remover lol However I did ask for a bottle so I could age it and compare, it's in the basement and I think is now 9 months old, maybe a little more. I will crack it open one day soon and see what the aging does to this kit.

Cheers all!!


----------



## LeChat (Mar 18, 2014)

Just an update to say that my Vino Europa Costco kit is bubbling along nicely. I started with the Merlot bag.

I ended up adding 2 lbs of fresh merlot grapes, 1 lbs of raisins, 2.5 TBS Tannin FT rouge and about an ounce of Oak Mor to the fermentation. SG was at 1.082, I think that my fresh grapes (which I crushed in the pail) bumped this up a little bit.


----------



## cpfan (Mar 18, 2014)

kevinlfifer said:


> Thanks
> 
> I am going to see if the Windsor Sam's has them and if my US membership is good there.
> 
> ...


 These are at Costco not Sam's Club. All of the Canadian Sam's Clubs closed in 2009 (and there doesn't appear to have been one in Windsor).

I'm fairly sure that a US Costco membership is valid in Canada. I use my Canadian membership in the States whenever I get near one (Why o why are there no Costcos near Buffalo NY?)

These kits are similar (and maybe not as good as) the ones sold on amazon.com, such as Vino d'Italiano or Reserve du Chateau.

Steve


----------



## etownmickey (Mar 18, 2014)

If there's a problem with the costco membership across the border (or even if you only shop costco 1 or 2x /y and don't want to spring for a membership) the work around is to use a costco gift card... They'll give you a day pass to use your card and will allow you to spend as much as you want


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 19, 2014)

Sorry, meant to type Costco, I have both memberships and brain froze. 

The gift card idea is a good one, thanks.

LeChat,
Those look like really good tweaks. Where did you get the merlot grapes?

I have my Vino Italiano Cab in aging. So far so good. It is bigger than I thought so we will see in 9 mo or so where its headed.


----------



## LeChat (Mar 20, 2014)

@kevin

I got my grapes last fall at a local wine supply store. As far as I know, it is the ONLY store supplying fresh grape anywhere near where I live. 

From what I read, the grapes are not what you would call premium (they are PIA brand) but I have been satisfied so far with the wine I have made from them. Funny thing is I haven't drank it yet, but I can tell it will be awesome!

I froze about half a lug for future use in cheaper kits.


----------



## DavidNW (Mar 21, 2014)

I use Kenridge Classic wine kits and the end product is superb! Tried the cheaper kits, but they are not worth the effort. You get what you pay for as they say.


----------



## LeChat (Mar 24, 2014)

@david

Yes, it is usually the case that paying more will grant you a better end product.

I think that people buying the Cotsco Kits are more interested in the marginal quality per dollar of the product. That is, at what point paying an extra dollar will grant you less than "one dollar's" worth of quality? With a few simple tweaks, a poor wine can become a pretty good wine, pushing their value higher on the totem pole.


----------



## kevinlfifer (Mar 28, 2014)

LeChat,
That's it exactly. Plus the Paklab kits seem to become drinkable a bit earlier, giving you a supply of everyday wine while you wait on the top end kits to mature.

Another aspect of messing with the cheap kits is the fun of the experimentation. Like some of the cooking shows. Chefs are given half a goat and some parsley and a cup of cream, now make a gourmet meal.

A friend said its like being given a cow and a knife while in a wheat field, make me a cheeseburger.


----------



## Jocelyn (Mar 30, 2014)

Just bottled our costco kits today, just followed the directions nothing added extra the taste pretty good actually!


----------



## mark.wendy.kids (Jan 18, 2020)

I make the Argentina Ridge Cabernet Sauvignon every year for 5 years now. An excellent wine especially for the price. I don’t alter it in any way. Many have commented that they can’t believe it’s home made wine. However I have had the very same wine made by others and it was really bad. In my opinion it’s in the quality and care taken making it, but that’s the same for all kits.


----------



## joeswine (Jan 19, 2020)

Hi all, I have made a lot of cheap wine kits, never processed 30 bottles out of them usually 21 to 25 is the norm.
They are designed for you to make a everyday decent drinking bottle of wine nothing more.
More than that each kit gives you the chance to take your wine making skill's to another level ,(when you're ready).
They give the beginner as well as the skeptic a chance to (think out side the. Box).
To better understand how to us you hydrometer,. Simple syrup,tannins and fruit infusions in your wine.
Yes they have a real place in the cellar dwellers game plan don't play them short.
The key is 8n knowing your base wines taste profile and then adjusting the sauce to the way you want it to be in the end not just throwing stuff into a fermenter.without a real plan. someones stated( you get what you pay for), in wine making that's not always the case. It's about the process.


----------



## BernardSmith (Jan 19, 2020)

Sidebar issue perhaps , but isn't the "process" the real secret to great wine making. Really first class ingredients are unquestionably important. Crappy ingredients can never make a great product but the difference between a very drinkable wine and a wine that is meh is not to be found in the list of ingredients and is always in your process. So I am always amused when folk are so focused on recipes (particularly when it comes to country wines and mead) and not on processes


----------



## joeswine (Jan 21, 2020)

Ya, that is my belief anyway,*335,500 views on tweaking cheap wine kits*, it doesn't hurt to have a great base wine but how many times have we read on different threads how an expensive kit didn't deliver what was promised that wasn't the process that was the MFG. base ,thin, poor color no taste ETC. You s a wine maker should always know what your wines bases PROLIE is,then plan accordingly
I have made many a high end kit without to much tweaking and have walked away with a so, so wine, forget MFG.so I learnt quickly because I like to cook how to make the process work for me and me not to work for the process, it's easy the* process* almost always remains the same with a few exceptions ,so its the base that you need to learn how to adjust to the process.
knowing how to use your wine tools is also a big part of every batch's beginning ,knowing your PH ,SG and other items key to wine making you need to have an understanding of as a home winemaker.
*FIRST ,KNOW YOUR WINES TASTE PROFILE, THEN PLAN YOUR WORK AND WORK YOUR PLAN. LET THE PROCESS BE YOUR GUIDE.*


----------



## Dom Lausic (Jan 21, 2020)

Costco Canada only carries the Argentia Ridge Amarone. Made this kit last year, and it's been in bulk storage for the last year. I fermented the kit on the pressed grapes skins from a wine I made last fall. Just checked the wine over the Holidays and it is progressing nicely. I will likely bottle sometime in the spring or summer, and will have a great wine to enjoy!


----------



## sremick (Mar 3, 2020)

Costco sells wine kits????


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 3, 2020)

sremick said:


> Costco sells wine kits????


Only in Canada, not in the US.


----------



## Dom Lausic (Mar 3, 2020)

They do! They recently increased their selection to have numerous styles. Although, many seem to be 2x7L kits (makes 60 bottles). So not a quality kit. 

But I tried the Argentia Ridge Amarone. It's a 23L kit I fermented on some pressed skins from a wine I made last fall. The Amarone has been in carboy for about 15 months, and it's a decent wine! Once I have it in bottle and it ages a little more, I will put a more comprehensive review on here for everyone! Or the Canadians at least.....


----------



## sremick (Mar 3, 2020)

cmason1957 said:


> Only in Canada, not in the US.


Well, not a problem since I'm near the border and have a NEXUS pass, so shopping excursions into Canada are ne big deal (I went up there just to buy a microwave not long ago). But it sounds like it's not worth it, from others' experiences with Costco kits. 

On the other hand, Mosti Mondiale juice and kits are easier for me to pick up direct in Canada (vs shipping from one of their 2 USA distributors) and sound like they WOULD be worth the trip.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Mar 4, 2020)

My first kit was a Mosti Mondiale AllJuice Nero D'Avola. Being my first kit, I did not let it age and have been drinking a bottle about every couple of weeks. I really like it and will buy the same one again. Even though, with shipping all the way to Arizona, it ends up costing right around $200. Still under $7 / bottle and very much worth it.


----------



## WINEBAYOU (Mar 5, 2020)

I have posted a few Mosti Mondiale Alljuice kits for sale on ebay for $99 plus shipping as well as some of the Vinifera Noble and Renaisance kits. I'm in Texas so the shipping to AZ should be feasible.


----------



## sremick (Mar 5, 2020)

WINEBAYOU said:


> I have posted a few Mosti Mondiale Alljuice kits for sale on ebay for $99 plus shipping as well as some of the Vinifera Noble and Renaisance kits. I'm in Texas so the shipping to AZ should be feasible.


$131 shipping to me.


----------



## WINEBAYOU (Mar 5, 2020)

Wow! I think Ebay's shipping calculator is inaccurate. What is your zip code there. I want to see what the actual cost would be.


----------



## cmason1957 (Mar 5, 2020)

WINEBAYOU said:


> Wow! I think Ebay's shipping calculator is inaccurate. What is your zip code there. I want to see what the actual cost would be.



Yeah, that calculator is being very generous to someone. I am in Missouri, near St. Louis, 63376 and it says $78 for a bucket.

Just for fun, I did a delivery to my Bonus son's address in McKinney, TX 75070 and it says $59. what is that about 20 minutes away?


----------



## sremick (Mar 5, 2020)

WINEBAYOU said:


> Wow! I think Ebay's shipping calculator is inaccurate. What is your zip code there. I want to see what the actual cost would be.


05443 but don't waste time except for academic reasons. I don't think any of the varieties you're selling would be a good match for me anyhow.


----------



## Mike Parisi (Mar 5, 2020)

It says $90 to ship to Tucson, Arizona 85748. That is almost as much as the shipping from Canada. Any chance you will get the Nero D'Avola Alljuice?


----------



## MHSKIBUM (Jan 5, 2021)

Dom Lausic said:


> Costco Canada only carries the Argentia Ridge Amarone. Made this kit last year, and it's been in bulk storage for the last year. I fermented the kit on the pressed grapes skins from a wine I made last fall. Just checked the wine over the Holidays and it is progressing nicely. I will likely bottle sometime in the spring or summer, and will have a great wine to enjoy!


I made a batch of the Argentia Ridge Amarone 20 months ago and the product is just so-so. It's better now than a year ago but far from what I expected. I've had way better results with the bargain priced Cellar Master Cab Sauv and Gewurtztraminer (60 bottle kits) with a couple tweaks. Instead of making 60 bottles, I aim for 48-50 bottles by making two batches in 19 litre rather than 23 litre carboys. Add wine skins or dark raisins for added color and depth.


----------

